# time to stop lurking ...



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

hey all, i'm a 23f from NC. this is my first season riding and i am *absolutely, completely, hopelessly* addicted to snowboarding. got a killer deal on my first board & i was riding every week up until earlier this month ...

had my first perfect pow day in Durango, CO on Feb 14 - 8 inches fresh, whiteout in the morning that cleared into a perfect sunny day, trails weren't packed - so much different from the ice hills i've been sliding on around here. unfortunately, i managed a classic FOOSH on the last run of the day and fractured two of the bones in my wrist. 

anyway, i decided to come out of lurking because i'm getting pretty restless. my season is over and i can't stop thinking about riding again, ughhhhh. i want to wakeboard this summer but it's a tough season for me (i work at an outdoor concert venue and tend to put in 60+ hrs a week when we get slammed). there's only so much shaun white i can play on the wii before i get bored ... any suggestions as to what else i can do to fill the void until next season?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome, love to hear about other addicts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

welcome, just dream of snow while working in 90+ F conditions... it's what I do :laugh:

Sorry to hear about your wrist


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello welcome to the board. It is always more fun to post instead of lurk. 

This summer I'm gonna try skating again just to see if i can help my balance out more when doing stuff switch.
Hopefully I can avoid killing myself though haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

most of us live and dream snow. So you're among friends


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Rock climbing, mountain biking, kayaking.......


----------



## Fikesoccerr2 (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome to the board. trust me you grow into this well once you get to know people, espescially when your an addict. 

This forum will help to keep you up to date on just about everything new and improved and definately fills your head with all kinds of new and creative ideas. trust me! your lurking will end very shortly.

Sorry to here about the wrist though. that's a real drag.


----------

